# Hulu Desktop



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

I'm actually surprised by the number of people that aren't aware of Hulu Desktop. Basically it's a desktop client that you can install and run (Windows, Mac and Linux) that gives a different UI to Hulu and doesn't use the web. Works with a keyboard but more importantly (at least on Windows) it works with an MCE remote. It's the "10 foot interface" for Hulu.

There was an update last year that added Plus support as well as HD support.

It can be downloaded in the Hulu Labs section: http://www.hulu.com/labs/hulu-desktop


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't spend a lot of time on Hulu since they started the Hulu + service. I just don't find what I need there, and don't want to spend the extra bucks when I can get a lot of the broadcast stuff taht we might miss directly from the networks.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

MartyS said:


> I don't spend a lot of time on Hulu since they started the Hulu + service. I just don't find what I need there, and don't want to spend the extra bucks when I can get a lot of the broadcast stuff taht we might miss directly from the networks.


I only tried Plus for a month and it's not worth it to me. The extra back catalog is useless and you don't get any "extra" current shows, at least not yet. Only thing missing is HD without Plus. But Hulu Desktop doesn't have anything to do with that, it just supports Plus if you have it.

Not sure why you stopped using Hulu when they went Plus. Even without Plus you don't lose anything and all current shows from NBC, Fox and ABC are still there like they always were. Just an FYI.


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

I was never a big user of plus. With 4 DVRs I rarely miss a show that I want to see, and when I did, I just went to the network's website.

If I was doing what you're doing, then I'd be more into Hulu and some of the others, but right now my DVRs are doing the trick for me.

As I get more and more pissed off at the providers, I might be using more and more of the internet based stuff for my viewing, and in that case, Hulu+ with HD will be for me.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

No problem. We actually don't use Hulu all that much for network shows unless we miss something OTA or there is a big school closings crawl taking up a third of the dang screen. OTA takes care of most recordings for us. Hulu though is a *HUGE* deal for cable shows. We watch a lot of shows from USA, SyFy and so forth and so Hulu is the lifeline there. Although most are available on those various web sites, but easier to have it all in one place. Plus some players like on the SyFy site are terrible. But for a show like Leverage on TNT we go to the TNT website since that's the only place to get it other then Amazon VOD and I'm sure not paying for it. I'll wait for the DVD before I do that.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm going to have to try that out. We've used Hulu when we've had glitches (accidentially deleted shows, etc).

It would be nice if the Networks had something like this. Their webcasts are sometimes a PITA.

Mike


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

use it on my pc at home....


----------



## djb612301367066122 (Mar 17, 2011)

Kind of forgot about this software - glad you mentioned it as I took another look at it.

I do remember why I had skipped this before - it was not very good with LIRC and tended to crash quite a bit, the Linux version anyway (I don't run anything but Linux). I spent the last couple of evenings integrating it into my software (jflicks media system) and I have to admit it is pretty nice. I didn't configure it to use LIRC directly - my software sends it simulated key commands which works much better.

I did have it crash once, so it's not perfect. It does appear to be more stable. I have to say so far I like it a lot better than than just loading the web site in chrome, and it's even nicer than watching Hulu on the Roku - the UI is much spiffier.


----------

